
Red Sprites and Blue Jets Explained (Transient Luminous Events) [video] - polytely
https://youtu.be/tGPQ5kzJ9Tg
======
polytely
I just stumbled upon this on a random subreddit and was completely surprised
that there was a whole class of lighting adjacent phenomena that I knew
nothing about.

